# Motorrad



## philits (14. Oktober 2008)

würde gerne wissen, ob es da motorrad nur für ingis gibt, oder ob das vl eine rufbelohnung oder so sein wird


----------



## red171 (14. Oktober 2008)

nur für ingis!


----------



## philits (14. Oktober 2008)

ok weil ich will nämlich auf ingi umskillen und wollte nur wissen ob ich das dann herstellen kann.


----------



## tony@nathrezim (14. Oktober 2008)

Motorrad cruisen bei WoW .... :-D GEEEEEIIIIIIILLLLL!!!!!!! Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## philits (14. Oktober 2008)

zahlt es sich für magier überhaupt aus auf bergbau und ingi zu skillen ?


----------



## Pomela (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/6747/wow-motorra...-ist-bestaetigt



> Der Tooltip zeigt keine Berufsbeschränkung.



http://lichking.buffed.de/?s=55531


----------



## ach was solls. (14. Oktober 2008)

naja ich hab auch schon so gehört das zwar nru der Ingi das basteln kann, aber jeder das benutzen darf.

Ich find das echt erbärmlich von Blizzard. Jeder Beruf bekommt was richtig tolles , was nur ein Alchi oder so benutzen kann, aber dann zu erfahren das das Bike für jedne ist , ist wirklich behämmert. Dann wird ja jeder 2. damit rumfahren .. warum sollte man dann überhaupt noch Ingi ausbilden? 

just my two cents, Ben


----------



## bambix3d (14. Oktober 2008)

ach schrieb:


> Dann wird ja jeder 2. damit rumfahren .. warum sollte man dann überhaupt noch Ingi ausbilden?



Na mittlerweile glaub ich das nicht mehr:



> Nachdem man http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=44502 gekauft hat, bekommt man bei Roxi Ramrocket die fehlenden Teile:
> 
> http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=44501 = 1.000g (8 pro mount)
> http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=44500 = 1.500g
> ...


----------



## Black_Shadow_Hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

*Jo öhm bastelt der ingi das selber oder kauft Man sich das?
Wenn der sich das bastelt ab welchem ingi lvl? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab leider mit meinem schurken lvl 17 ingi erst auf lvl 103
Hoffe auf Antwort. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## bambix3d (16. Oktober 2008)

Black_Shadow_Hunter schrieb:


> *Jo öhm bastelt der ingi das selber oder kauft Man sich das?
> Wenn der sich das bastelt ab welchem ingi lvl?
> 
> 
> ...




Müsstest Dir ja nur mal die Links anschauen Du unfassbar fauler Mensch.


----------



## ach was solls. (17. Oktober 2008)

Boah das is ma was krasses <.< danke dir für diese echt hilfreichen Info's .. ob ich das selber zusammen kriege <.<


----------



## ach was solls. (17. Oktober 2008)

EDIT: 1. Doppelpost

2. Da steht bind when picked up .. soweid ich das verstehe bedeutet das doch beim aufheben gebunden oder?


----------



## Treefolk (19. Oktober 2008)

Jo sonnst wärs Bind when Equipped.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

Momentan kann man in der BETA die beiden Varianten in Dalaran für 5 Gold kaufen. Es gibt keine Berufseinschränkung. Der von mir erwähnte Preis wird aber beim Release, wenn man realistisch ist, nicht mehr existent sein. *g* Überlege man, dass das Mammut 20.000 Gold kostet...


----------



## Schleppel (23. Oktober 2008)

Des Wahnsinns irrsinnige Beute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (23. Oktober 2008)

Seht euch den Bauplan einmal an und rechnet anschließend den Preis aus. Ihr kommt auf derzeit 12.5k Gold für ein Motorrad. Der grösste Anteil der Teile ist nicht herzustellen, sondern bei einem Händler zu erwerben. In etwa wie die Wackelpuppe für das Flugmount.
Zudem benötigt der Ingi den Ruf zum Erwerb des Planes bei drei Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig. 

Dürfte sich also eine ganze Weile hinziehen bis sie verfügbar sind.


----------



## ach was solls. (24. Oktober 2008)

Ehrfürchtig?! Hab ich da etwas verpasst? Omfg xD ... okay da werd ich mir wohl die Mühe machen .. aber bitte nicht bei welchen wo man stundenlang auf mobs hauen muss. Ich hab mir erst letztens mühsam den Titel: Blutsegeladmiral ergattert indem ich mehrere Stunden auf die Haudraufs ind Beutebucht eingeschlagen habe. [ Wir waren 7 Mann ^^ ]


----------



## Cold Play (31. Oktober 2008)

ich fänds richtig wenn erst bei benutzen gebunden wird da 

1. ich wil so ein teil UNBEDINGT

2. haben ingys eher wenig was sie an andere verkaufen können was auch nützlich ist (ja ich weis sie haben gewähre etc aber naja andere berufe haben wesentlich mehr zu bieten und bringen mehr ein)


mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Murloc92 (2. November 2008)

wenn das Motorad wirklich für alle da ist würde ich mal sagen, dass wir die Teile nicht unter 15k Gold + Mats verkaufen^^
der Beruf ist schon so teuer an sich, man kann auch nicht wirklich Geld damit veridenen und warum sollten wir jedem erlauben etwas fahren zu dürfen was jemand gebaut hat der es so schwer hatte bis da überhaupt hin zu kommen, also vom Ingi-skill her.


----------



## ach was solls. (2. November 2008)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung! Weiter so !!

Ehm ja also ich bin mir inzwischen sicher das es keine berufseinschränkung geben wird, denn wenn man sich mal einloggt und dann zu den "Allgemein - Achievements" geht, sieht man das es dort einen Erfolg gibt der lautet: Erhaltet einen Feuerstuhl or what ever ..

na aber 15k Gold hört sich doch prächtig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2k Trinkgeld :OO

Und da wollen meine Kumpels das ich ihnen zu weihnachten eins schenke :SS


----------



## Gemno (2. November 2008)

ich hoffe doch stark dass man dieses ding an andere verkaufen kann... denn sonst sieht es schwarz aus mit dem Goldverdienen beim ingi

aber aufjedenfall ne geile sache und ich freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
ingi aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Skurk (3. November 2008)

Bedenkt bitte auch das wir wahrscheinlich wieder mehr Geold verdienen werden nach dem Addon.
Wer preBC 100g hatte war ein reicher Frau/Mann.
Heute ist 1.000g eher ... naja wenig.
Damals haben wir uns über die Preise (Boah 80g fürs Reiten?) aufgeregt ... und heute?
Also Ball flach halten, sehen wie die Moneten sich entwickeln und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Minicooli (3. November 2008)

Könnte es sein dass man diese Teile von Mechanischen Gegnern in Northrend "abbauen" kann indem man sie auseinander nimmt? ^^


----------



## ach was solls. (3. November 2008)

Mh joa auf dem Beta Server, wo ich nicht so viel gezockt habe, begegnete ich so nen Alarmbots von Robognomen ..
da brauch man dann ne Spitzhacke und Ingineurskunst auf 350 oder so .. dann kannste sie tatsächlich auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Minicooli (4. November 2008)

Was gibts wenn man die auseinander nimmt?


----------



## ach was solls. (4. November 2008)

Naja schrauben .. sind grau manchmal auch weiß .. ob die was bringen weiß ich nicht genau . Hab sie einfach weggeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (7. November 2008)

steht es also fest das das Ding nicht nur für Ingis Only ist? Suche noch nen Todesritter Beruf und zu meinem Rocker Gnom passt das Ding eigentlich sehr gut ;-)

Allerdings wenns jeder haben kann.....Naaaja. Gibt es eigentlich einige Sachen die man als Tank gebrauchen kann von der Ingikunst? Geld verdienen ist mir egal aber es muss sich im Vergleich zu Alchemie schon ein weeenig lohnen, habe schon alle Kräuter gesammelt und für Ingi Zero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riuk (10. November 2008)

Auf jeden fall die t7/t8 Ingi Brille, die es natürlich wieder für jede Klasse und Skillung geben wird , dafür lohnt sich der Beruf eigentlich schon , und nicht zu vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is zwar nicht bop, aber trotzdem nice es sich selber zu basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (10. November 2008)

kansch leider als TR Tank nicht tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nur für die Brille....puh schwer zu sagen...für ein Item den Beruf zu wählen is schwierig wenn ich bedenke das ich zb durch Alchimie dauerhaft mehr durch Pots mache, Heiltränke in Arena etc pp..

aber style hat diese brille ohja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riuk (10. November 2008)

du bekommst ja nicht nur die brille, exclusive verzauberungen, jede menge lustiges sinnfreies zeugs,2ter ruhestein, ach es gibt soviel was diesen beruf interessant macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber naja guck dir einfach die sachen selbst an , is ja nciht mehr solange hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (10. November 2008)

Richtig und es wurde bereits zig tausend mal gesagt das Ingineurskunst auf F.U.N basiert. Aber selbst für die Brille würd ich das skillen .. 1. Die jetzige hat T4/T5 Niveau, die aus Sunwell erreicht sogar den T7 Content. Und wenn jetzt noch zusätzliche Verzauberungen dazu kommen - bei denen ich gehört habe das man neben Ausdauer Vz oder so noch die haben kann. Wenn das nicht mal der hammer ist .. oder das gnomische Armeemesser : 1. Es rezzt einen mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit 2. Spitzhacke, Kürschnermesser, Schmiedehammer, Schraubenschlüssel und alles andere in einem ! Ein Schweitzer Taschenmesser würd ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (10. November 2008)

was die anderen aber auch alle benutzen können .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin noch am legen fällt mir schwer weil ich halt auch ganz gerne raiden wollte mit dem tank und da versucht man natürlich möglichst auch viel rauszuholen, allerdings nehme ich mich selbst nicht 100 % ernst und will überall derbeste sein weswegen ich auch Gnom Tank bin und auf 2 % ausweichen für style etc verzichte.

Dennoch frage ich mich ob Ingi ein schuss in den ofen ist, da ich als tank dann doch sehr sehr sehr wenig nutzen daraus ziehen kann was gegenstände angeht die nur ich tragen darf. 

Aber wäre toll wenn ihr mich noch überzeugen könnt =D

(stylistisch muss ich nur sagen passt ein todesritter mal so gar nicht zum ingenieur xD )


----------



## Riuk (10. November 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> was die anderen aber auch alle benutzen können ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ebend nicht


----------



## ach was solls. (11. November 2008)

sagen wir es mal so .. du hats als tank noch bomben .. die frostgranate zum beispiel .. damit frierst du alle ein und dann können sie dir auch nich weglaufen ( als tank denk ich mal ist das wichtig ! ) Dann sind da noch die Markierungen, also Rauchsignale etc. damit kannste den Raidboss so erklären , ohne das jemand dahin laufen muss, wie wild drum rum springt und dann pullt ..

joa ingi ist für mich ein toller beruf und ich bereue es auch nicht ihn geskillt zu haben


----------



## KimOhNo (12. November 2008)

bin auch schon fleissig am Mats farmen bald gehts los mit nachskillen, nur macht mir Bergbau viel mehr Angst auf 300 zu bringen als INgi :S


----------



## ach was solls. (12. November 2008)

habe beides auf 375 ... auf dem beta hatte ich erst nen skill von 300 .. daher konnte ihc kobalt und so nicht abbauen..

mh joa wenn ich höre das ich 12,5k gold brauche hab ich ja noch ne MENGE zu tun :S


----------



## Rollfl (19. November 2008)

hmmm ingi lvl 450
und den ruf auf ehrfürchtig...

wenns nur das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich schon auf die neuen spielereien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (21. November 2008)

[attachment=5871:unbenannt.jpg]



> Chopper des Robogenieurs (Allianz) und der Feuerstuhl (Horde): Diese 2 Fahrzeuge sind eine art Motorrad mit einer Geschwindgkeit von 100%. Dieses Fahrzeug ist nicht an Ingenieure gebunden. Das heisst ihr könnt es weiterverkaufen oder es euch von einem Ingenieur herstellen lassen. Das Motorran ist ab Level 80 benutzbar.
> Das Rezept dazu wird vom Vorposten der Allianz bzw. der Expedition der Horde verkauft.
> Das Rezept Benötigt Expedition der Horde bzw. Vorposten der Allianz - Ehrfürchtig sowie eine Fertigkeit von 450


----------



## johnnyk2 (21. November 2008)

@bambix3d

Ich komm auf:

http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=44501=250g (guck genau hin da kaufste 20 aufs mal)
http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=44500=450g
http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?item=44499=750g

Macht insgesamt 1450g plus Bauplan ergibt schätzungsweise 1600g.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. November 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> @bambix3d
> 
> Ich komm auf:
> 
> ...




wääähhh da ja mal noch bekloppter.... is ja auch shcons o doof das es boe is aber man hat a wenigstens auf viieeeel geld ehofft.


----------



## Pyoro (26. November 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> @bambix3d
> 
> Ich komm auf:
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann.....! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 to sell=verkaufen. Du kannst also 20 Teile für 250G verkaufen (Ich zahle dir dafür auch 1000G). Die Einkaufsliste von Roxi Rammrakete findest du hier. Also allein 12500 G nur für diese Teile, um ein Motorrad herzustellen.


----------



## Deadlift (27. November 2008)

So isses, aber es gibt auch Leute die sich das 20k Mammut kaufen, is für mich au Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Erstmal Exalted farmen, dann überleg ich mir wie ich das finanziere.

Momentan nehm ich noch 100 Gold Pro Tank Knarre ein die ich herstelle.


----------



## WolfyWolf (2. Dezember 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: da steht SELLS to the Vendor for 250G das heißt verkaufen tust du es für 250, und die 20 bedeutet nur, das das Item 20 x stapelbar ist, du also einen 20er Stack tragen kannst. Du musst sie auf jeden Fall einzeln kaufen. Und neben dem Rezept (ungefähr 300G auf Ehrfürchtig), kommen dann noch die Titanstahlbarren. Ich weiß ja nicht, was die bei euch Wert sind, aber bei uns, trotz sehr belebten Server kosten die immernoch 350G Minimum. Also, nix für schwache Geldbeutel.
Edit: Oh, tut mir leid Pyoro übersehen, er sagt es ja bereits


----------



## red171 (3. Dezember 2008)

btw. um den ruf bei der expedition(Horde) auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen muss man NICHT wie oft vermuttet drei unter fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig haben!

es reicht schon *OHNE* Wappenrock in 80er Inis zu gehen, ob Hero oder Non Hero - es gibt für beides direkt bei der Expedition(Horde) Ruf (auf Hero natürlich mehr)!

damit ihr mir glaubt setzt in den Chat Einstellungen das häckschen für "Ruf" und geht ohne Wappenrock in ne 80er Ini!

so long!


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. Dezember 2008)

Es reicht auch wenn eine der 4 Unterfraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig ist und eine auf Respektvoll (sofern ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, hab erst eine auf ehrfürchtig und eine auf wohlwollend, die anderen 2 auf neutral oder freundlich). Wenn man für eine Daily Ruf für eine der Unterfraktionen bekommt bekommt man auch automatisch Ruf für die Hauptfraktion (die halt das Rezept hat) dazu. Man kommt also vollkommen ohne Instanzen auf Ehrfürchtig, dauert nur länger.


----------



## Thorgun (3. Dezember 2008)

Moment mal!

Bauplan für Allys : Expedition der Vallianz

War letztens ne Hero und hab mal kein Wappenrock angehabt und da gab es keinen Ruf für Expedition der Vallianz, sondern für blablabla der Allianz oder so. Seh ich doch richtig oder?


----------



## WINDoSt (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Kobaltbolzen hab ich schon, ebenso wie den Ruf für das Rezept, die Titanstahlbarren muss ich nur noch verhütten und die Arktischen Pelze leih ich mir aus der Gilde. Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch 2500g (relativ leicht zu beschaffen) und 2 Ingi-skillpunkte (der schwerste Teil).

Das Moped ist schon bald mein! So schwer ranzukommen ist es das garnicht.


----------



## red171 (4. Dezember 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Moment mal!
> 
> Bauplan für Allys : Expedition der Vallianz
> 
> War letztens ne Hero und hab mal kein Wappenrock angehabt und da gab es keinen Ruf für Expedition der Vallianz, sondern für blablabla der Allianz oder so. Seh ich doch richtig oder?



ich weiß ja nich was du machst ^^ bei mir funktioniert es auf seiten der Horde aber problemlos!

hab damit letztens non hero bei 2 inis 700-800 ruf gemacht.. bin bei 52% Respektvoll!

*edit*

mitlerweile durch 3 Heros und eine non Hero auf Ehrfürchtig bei der "Expedition der Horde" !

ich hab KEINE unter fraktion auf ehrfürchtig! lediglich die Taunka durchs Questen auf Respektvoll, rest wohlwollend!

den Feuerstuhl kann ich nun auch herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in 5-7 Tagen ists soweit ^^


----------



## Wynd (9. Dezember 2008)

für mich als jäger bietet sich ja, neben der lederverarbeitung, der beruf des ingenieurs an. mittlerweile habe einen skill von 430.

natürlich freue ich mich über selbst herstellbare waffen und munition, fun-items wie moll-e (den portablen briefkasten) und natürlich als großes finale auf den geilen chopper. AAABER in den letzten tagen fand ich s echt ein wenig frustrierend. die materialien sind ja teilweise echt übel! und ich spreche hier nicht von den erzen sondern vom drumherum wie zb. die blauen edelsteine die ja nicht so recht farmbar sind sondern schlicht und einfach für viel gold im AH gekauft werden müss(t)en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar, stöhnt sicher jeder berufler über die crazy mats der neuen rezepte aber ich glaube als bergbauer ist man noch mal ne nummer angeschmierter. ich habe es mir beispielsweise zur angewohnheit gemacht morgens vor der arbeit nochmal ne runde durchs sholazarbecken zu fliegen um erze zu bekommen. nachmittags ist da leider nicht mehr viel zu holen. leider ist da zur besten frühstückszeit jetzt auch schon die hölle los. habe vorhin in 30 min. ca. 20 erze holen können (= 10 barren). skilltechnisch nur "ein tropfen auf den heißen stein".

und wenn ich mir hier so die kostenrechnungen für den chopper ansehe wird mir ganz anders. schade dass unser beruf bzw. alle berufe scheinbar gegen 450 soooo goldabhängig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## migraene (9. Dezember 2008)

also farmst du mir morgens das saronit weg^^ ich machs nämlich genauso,ich hab allerdings mal ne frage, die mats die der goblin verkauft,sind die immer da oder is das wieder so, das davon immer nur ein stk. verkauft wird und dann gibts für 6 std. keins mehr davon. bin auf 450 und die nette goblindame im k3 hat nix für mich:=(


----------



## red171 (9. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> also farmst du mir morgens das saronit weg^^ ich machs nämlich genauso,ich hab allerdings mal ne frage, die mats die der goblin verkauft,sind die immer da oder is das wieder so, das davon immer nur ein stk. verkauft wird und dann gibts für 6 std. keins mehr davon. bin auf 450 und die nette goblindame im k3 hat nix für mich:=(



auch ehrfürchtig?


----------



## migraene (9. Dezember 2008)

BÄM,da liegt also mein Fehler, dachte ich kann schon mal vorratswirtschaft betreiben bis mein ruf so weit ist...ok danke, das hilft mir immens weiter!


----------



## ach was solls. (9. Dezember 2008)

ne nix da ihr könnt diese Teile ERST kaufen wenn ihr das SCHEMA für den CHOPPER besitzt .. sorry Captain Capslock hat Husten ..

haha lustig..

und wenn du soweit bist kannste dir dann die Teile holen , also wer es detailliert haben wollte

EDIT: was ich noch gerne wissen würde, kann mir jemand sagen wo es alles Daily für den VdA gibt? ( Vorposten der Allianz )

bisher kenne ich:

Grizzlyhügel , Ammertannhütte - Expedition Valianz 
Sturmgipfel, Eisenfestung - Frosterben

gibt es noch mehr ? falls ja, rückt raus damit oder ich darf noch nen jahr ruf farmen :S


----------



## Wynd (10. Dezember 2008)

@ ach was solls: glaube am steinbruch in den grizzlyhügeln ist noch eine die zur VdA gehört. die mit der fliegerei, bei der man fledermäuse abballern muss.

BTT: ich habe meinen frieden mit der ingenieurskunst gemacht: aufgrund sehr hoher materialkosten skille ich nun nur noch mit rezepten die größtenteils auf erzen beruhen, solange sie nur gelb sind. die erze bekomme ich "gratis", die edelsteine (zb. für die zielfernrohre) nicht. wenn s so halt länger dauert: egal.


----------



## ach was solls. (11. Dezember 2008)

cool danke , hab jetzt schon 3 dailys die auch ruf geben .. die in der venturebucht leider nit ..

ehm ja bin 80 und hab nen skill von 430 .. für alle sachen brauch man richtig viele mats .. hab 8 stacks kobalt und das reicht gerade mal für 5 lärmmaschinen ..


----------



## Thorgun (11. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch nix neues.

120 Saroniterze = 60 Barren = 6 Armeemesser = 2 Skillpunkte

Machste nix dran, dafür kann man sich auf das coole Motorrad freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red171 (11. Dezember 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Das ist doch nix neues.
> 
> 120 Saroniterze = 60 Barren = 6 Armeemesser = 2 Skillpunkte
> 
> ...



dazu kommt das man 120x Saroniterze in 60-90min durchs überfliegen vom sholarzarbecken locker zusammen hat, incl massig wolken + 2-3titan adern..

wobei auch ich "glück" hatte - muste von 445 bis 449 nur 7 messer herstellen, trotz grün.. der letzte skillpunkt war hingegen ARSCH teuer ^^" (15 messer!!!)


----------



## ach was solls. (11. Dezember 2008)

hab heut meine brille gebastelt , hab jetz nen skill von 441 .. hab jetzt für !! 11 !! skillpunkte knapp 600 gold ausgegeben .. was ich an selbst gefarmten ausgegebn habe waren 7 stacks kobalt xD


----------



## Wynd (12. Dezember 2008)

ach schrieb:


> hab heut meine brille gebastelt , hab jetz nen skill von 441 .. hab jetzt für !! 11 !! skillpunkte knapp 600 gold ausgegeben .. was ich an selbst gefarmten ausgegebn habe waren 7 stacks kobalt xD



genau SO möchte ich das nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! die tatsächlichen kosten (sprich: was man an erzen/barren durchbringt) rechne ich nicht nebenher zusammen, versuche aber die dazugehörigen ausgaben möglichst gering zu halten. der chopper kostet ne menge und man möchte ja so auch nochmal ins AH schauen können um sein equip aufzubessern (damit man nicht mit grünen u-hosen nach naxx rein muss *G*).


----------



## red171 (12. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> genau SO möchte ich das nicht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs auch ähnlich gemacht, das erz alles nur gefarmt bzw mehr als 50% der mats zum skillen sind mir nebenbei beim questen zugeflogen, der rest so gefarmt wie ichs brauchte..

mitlerweile bin ich auch beim 8ten titanbarren, fehlen nur noch die pelze und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die NPC Items..

man kann aber, bei den derzeitigen preisen im AH schon ne menge sparren wenn man in der  gilde hin und her tauscht (bei den pelzen, den eiskristallen für den titanstahl)


----------



## Wynd (15. Dezember 2008)

so, ich habe mittlerweile auch die magische "taschenmesser-grenze" erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. skill: 443. jetzt heißt es "nur" noch ruf farmen und gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

bitter: wie kommt man denn an die kohle? die 12.500 G für mats habe ich nicht (und 20.000 für n mammut erst recht nicht), sondern bestenfalls mit allen chars 6000G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. hat jemand tipps für mich wie man in northrend an kohle kommt?


----------



## Toymachine (15. Dezember 2008)

Arbeitslos werden und dann 7/24 gamen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (15. Dezember 2008)

klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

aber selbst dann müsste ich mir ja überlegen wie ich an gold komme. damals war s nicht zu schwer 5000G fürs epische flugmount zu bekommen (auch ohne insel). aber 12.500 + materialien ist schon n brett, oder? das gold das ich durch questen einnehme gebe ich meist für ingi-mats (brille, usw.) wieder aus.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Gnom-Ingi (Rasse und Spezialisierung) ...
Nebenbei kann ich Bergbau ...

Wo is das grosse Problem ?!? ^^

Ich hab während des questens von 70 auf 80 alles eingesammelt, was ich gefunden hab ...
Tja und dann gibts da noch den Schockgedrosselten Partikelextraktor für die Wolken ...

Dementsprechend hab ich dann mit 80 meinen Briefkasten und den meines "Ingi-Mats-Anrammsch-Bankchar" aufgeräumt und in einem Rutsch von 390 (Gnom-Ingi!) auf 450 geskillt und hab noch Mats über (also es hätte auch ohne Gnom als Rasse gereicht) ...

Man muss nun mal einmal öfters von seinem "Ich-hab-die-Nase-hoch"-Albinodrachen abmounten und den Kram einsammeln und wieder aufmounten ...

Vom Gefühl her behaupte ich, es is genauso umfangreich, den Chopper zu bauen, wie damals die epische Flugmaschine ...
Naja gut, der Ruf ... Aber wer questet und Inis macht anstatt alles über´s AH regeln zu wollen, wer sammelt anstatt in SW oder Dalaran den /2 zu flamen, der bekommt das locker hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Wynd (15. Dezember 2008)

Sir schrieb:


> Ich hab während des questens von 70 auf 80 alles eingesammelt, was ich gefunden hab ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Dementsprechend hab ich dann mit 80 meinen Briefkasten und den meines "Ingi-Mats-Anrammsch-Bankchar" aufgeräumt und in einem Rutsch von 390 (Gnom-Ingi!) auf 450 geskillt und hab noch Mats über (also es hätte auch ohne Gnom als Rasse gereicht) ...



tut mir leid, DAS kaufe ich dir nicht ab! wenn man nur die erze mitnimmt die bei questen am wegesrand liegen kommt man mMn NIEMALS in 10 leveln dahin, gleich 40 skillpunkte zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
hast du nur nachts gespielt, das du so viel vorkommen hattest? spielst du allein auf dem server, das dir niemand die erze weggefarmt hat?

ich habe vorgestern mal wieder diszipliniert erze gefarmt im sholazarbecken. 100 stk haben ungefähr 80 - 90 min gebraucht, schätze ich. zurück in dalaran: ab zum schmied und taschenmesser bauen. 5 stk (50 saronitbarren). ergebnis: 5 super taschenmesser, bekommene skillpunkte: 0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde ich mir diese regelmäßigen "farm-pausen" abseits vom leveln nicht nehmen, sähe es übel aus mit meinem ingi-skill, vermute ich.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> tut mir leid, DAS kaufe ich dir nicht ab! wenn man nur die erze mitnimmt die bei questen am wegesrand liegen kommt man mMn NIEMALS in 10 leveln dahin, gleich 40 skillpunkte zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst mir das nich abkaufen, aber ich muss mir hier auch nix ausdenken ...

Es is bei mir so gelaufen ...

Einfach ohne Worte -.-


----------



## Toymachine (16. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab nun skill 455 und das taschenmesser ist immernoch geld.... ok ich hab halt für fast den ganzen server die tankwumpe gebaut^^

ich kenn halt auch zwei seiten, auf meinem alten Server war erz farmen echt scheisse. seit ich auf rajaxx bin macht farmen wieder spass weill du meistens alles für dich alleine hast. hab mit lvl 70 eine runde im becken gemacht und dabei ca 200erz, steinchen und jedemenge urzeugs bekommen.

aber an die scheiss 12,5k gold komm ich einfach nicht rann in absehbarer zeit. aber so muss ich mir wenigsten keinen kopf machen. alles zu seiner zeit.


----------



## migraene (16. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> tut mir leid, DAS kaufe ich dir nicht ab! wenn man nur die erze mitnimmt die bei questen am wegesrand liegen kommt man mMn NIEMALS in 10 leveln dahin, gleich 40 skillpunkte zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der versuch über taschenmesser zu skillen ist ab grün nicht mehr sinnvoll(ist zu sehr ne glücksfrage) ich hab lieber die erze ins ah gestellt,vom erlös mats gekauft und die brille hergestellt,ging bei mir um LÄNGEN besser(hab nämlich vorher die selben Erfahrungen wie Du gemacht)


----------



## red171 (16. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ich habe vorgestern mal wieder diszipliniert erze gefarmt im sholazarbecken. 100 stk haben ungefähr 80 - 90 min gebraucht, schätze ich. zurück in dalaran: ab zum schmied und taschenmesser bauen. 5 stk (50 saronitbarren). ergebnis: 5 super taschenmesser, bekommene skillpunkte: 0.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich frag mich wieso du "nur" so wenig in der Zeit hast.. wenn ich 80-90 min im becken flieg (blutelf holy priest mit 280% mount) hab ich fast das doppelte zusammen, incl 1-3 Titanadern + Gaswolken!!!

wobei ich an der Stelle sagen muss das ich es für sehr sinnbefreit halte zu stosszeiten zu farmen.. ich flieg lieber abends un 23.30Uhr noch ne halbe std da lang oder morgend um 10 vor der Arbeit anstatt nachmittags zwischen 16-22Uhr (wo jeder farmen geht..)


----------



## Wynd (16. Dezember 2008)

habe ich schon erklärt, red. auf meinem server ist im sholarsarbecken morgens schon party wenn ich aufstehe und abends vor dem schlafen ebenso. aber immer noch besser als nachmittags nach der arbeit. dazu kommt dass ich noch keine 80 bin und nicht mehr zeit für stumpfes farmen investieren möchte.

PS: ist rajaxx ein neuer(er) server?


----------



## Pethry (17. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ich habe vorgestern mal wieder diszipliniert erze gefarmt im sholazarbecken. 100 stk haben ungefähr 80 - 90 min gebraucht, schätze ich. zurück in dalaran: ab zum schmied



Ich hab für für die selbe menge erz bis her nur rund 40-60min gebraucht, also entweder ist es bei dir auf dem Server einfach das Gebiet überfarmt oder ich hab einfach immer Glück. Achja ich hab an einem Sonntagmittag gefarmt.


----------



## Wynd (18. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> der versuch über taschenmesser zu skillen ist ab grün nicht mehr sinnvoll(ist zu sehr ne glücksfrage) ich hab lieber die erze ins ah gestellt,vom erlös mats gekauft und die brille hergestellt,ging bei mir um LÄNGEN besser(hab nämlich vorher die selben Erfahrungen wie Du gemacht)



habe gestern an deinen eintrag hier denken müssen. es ist einfach frustierend die ganze zeit fürs farmen aufzubringen und am ende dann keinen skillpunkt für das grüne taschenmesser-rezept zu bekommen. denke ich werde mal deine variante versuchen. 

...leider fängt man ja zwangsläufig DOCH an zu rechnen. ich bräuchte für meine letzten 7 skillpunkte:

- 56 titanbarren (112 titanerze)
- 28 x schweres boreanisches leder (168 x boreanische leder)
- 14 zwielichtopale
- 28 x äonenwasser (280 x gefrorener eiskristall)
und 7 gefrorene kugeln (ca 500G auf meinem server).

HILFÄÄÄÄÄ! mein weihnachtsurlaub geht für farmen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi
Hab die letzten Punkte auch mit dem Taschenmesser gemacht (ja war grün aber hab jedesmal einen Punkt bekommen).
Zum Chopper ja finde auch das er zu teuer ist für das Geld und beim Hupschrauber konnte ich mir alle Sachen auser die Hulapuppe selber erfarmen oder mit Gilde!


----------



## white_trash (22. Dezember 2008)

ich frag mich, wieso jeder im sholazaarbecken farmen geht...mitm flugmount ab nach eiskrone und dort immer schön lang flattern...gibt bei mir in ca. 1,5 stunden 200 saroniterz und sicherlich 15-20 titanerz


----------



## red171 (22. Dezember 2008)

white_trash schrieb:


> ich frag mich, wieso jeder im sholazaarbecken farmen geht...mitm flugmount ab nach eiskrone und dort immer schön lang flattern...gibt bei mir in ca. 1,5 stunden 200 saroniterz und sicherlich 15-20 titanerz



das Prob ist das Eiskrone sehr überfarmt und unübersichtlich ist, somal in Eiskrone keine brauchbare router zusammen bekommen ohne eine stelle in 5min 2x abzufliegen.. im becken fliegste halt immer kreis und hast eine konstant gleich bleibende route..

wenn du uns aber auf der map von eiskrone ne schöne "route" aufmalst probier ich das mal ^^"


----------



## ach was solls. (22. Dezember 2008)

Das wahre problem mittlerweile ist ja, wie man schnellst möglich ohne viel aufwand an bares kommt, also an 12500 Gold.
Um mich diesem Problem nicht stellen zu müssen level ich mir aus verzweiflung gerade einen Todesritter hoch, schlimm.

Also vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und mir Tipps geben wie ich im nu, vielleicht auch mit etwas härterer arbeit, an das Geld komme

Ben.


----------



## Wynd (24. Dezember 2008)

so, irgendwie habe ich es hinbekommen doch noch die magische 450 zu erreichen. bis 447 mit den messern und für die letzten 3 punkte habe ich noch 3 brillen (orangefarbenes rezept mit skillpunktgarantie *G*) hergestellt.



ach schrieb:


> Um mich diesem Problem nicht stellen zu müssen level ich mir aus verzweiflung gerade einen Todesritter hoch, schlimm.



LOL! hier auf m land sagt man öfter mal "zwei doofe - ein gedanke" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! genau DAS habe ich auch getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! leider muss man bei dem guten "dârkkníghtkîllà" auch erstmal die berufe dahin bekommen dass es sich lohnt ihn weiter zu leveln. (sprich: beim questen in der scherbenwelt auch erze, pflanzen & co. am wegesrand mitnehmen zu können.)

ich werde mir vor augen halten dass unser meisterstück "chopper" im grunde nur ein style-item ist und gemütlich alles durchquesten und am schluss nochmal in mein portemonnaie schauen...


----------



## derbolzer (2. Januar 2009)

also ich habe einfach 12500g + 50g TG fur das bike bezahlt die matz habe ich selber erfahrmt  pic davon finde ihr in meiner Galerie im mybuffed profiel


----------



## Agrimor (3. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> bitter: wie kommt man denn an die kohle? die 12.500 G für mats habe ich nicht (und 20.000 für n mammut erst recht nicht), sondern bestenfalls mit allen chars 6000G
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Du Deine Berufe schon auf max hast (und somit keine hohen Ausgaben mehr fürs skillen), geht schon sehr viel mit questen. Hab mit meinem Bruder heute mal nicht ganz 3 Stunden ein paar Quests in Eiskrone gemacht und dabei fast 500g verdient. Abgesehen davon lehne ich es aber einfach ab, soviel Gold für ein Mount auszugeben. Das soll kaufen wer will, ich finde bestimmt sinnvollere Sachen, in die ich investieren kann ^^ 

Wenn ich das ganze Gold, das ich seit WotLK mit Questen verdient habe, nicht teilweise für andere Sachen wie sinnvolle Verzauberungen, Tränke, Equipp und ähnliches ausgegeben hätte, hätte es sogar schon für das Motorrad oder ein Mammut gereicht aber eben s.o.....


----------



## Shiro Firerage (28. Januar 2009)

Hi, hab mir nich alles durchgelesen aber ich habe vor mir das Motorrad zu bauen.
Ich habe gehört dass das Motorrad und das Mamut generft werden sollen, weiß einer was genaueres?


----------



## Griese (28. Januar 2009)

Inwiefern genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (29. Januar 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Inwiefern genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich habe gehört das man das Motorrad und das mamut zu einem normalen Mount machen will weil so viele Arenaspieler rumgeflamet haben weil man die Leute auf diesen Mounts nicht Stunnen kann usw.
Meine frage wäre ob man das mit der Personenbeförderung wegmacht und ob man dann auch wieder Fallschaden bekommt :< weil dann wäre das Motorrad sein geld echt nicht mehr wert.
Weiß jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## Karasuke (2. Februar 2009)

So genau weiß ich nichts darüber, aber es war schon nervig, wenn im 3vs3 Arena-Match das gegnerische Team auf dem Mammut unterwegs war. Stunnen konnte ich die trotzdem. Musste nur einen günstigen Moment abwarten.

Zurück zum Moped:
Ich habe mir das Rezept gekauft (vorher brav Ruf gefarmt) und mal die kosten überschlagen... Dabei hätte ich Blizz am Liebsten ERschlagen.
12.500g sind eine mächtige Latte Holz. Ich bin zwar im Nebenberuf Bergbau, aber die Preise für Barren und Erze sind auf Tirion in den letzten 2 Wochen extremst gefallen. 20 Sarronitbarren konsten im AH im Moment 15g im Sofortkauf. Wenn das so weitergeht, verkaufe ich den Mist bald an nen NPC...
Gut, ich könnte Kohle durch das Questen machen, jedoch der ein Großteil meinen Etats für Rep-Kosten, Flugreisen und Verzauberungen drauf. 
Aber irgendwann komme ich auch noch in den Genuss auf dem Motorrad durch die Gegen zu brettern.


----------



## Lepragnom (2. Februar 2009)

Eisern bleiben, Dailies durchwürgen, zwischendurch farmen, nachdem ich die Grundvorrausetzungen hatte (Skill 450, Ehrfürchtig fürs Schema & die Teile) hab ich etwa 7 Tage gebraucht um mir die Teile aus K3 leisten zu können (der Rest fiel so nebenbei ab).
Der Lohn - siehe Anhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (3. Februar 2009)

Jop, das ist wirklich ein gutes Bild.
Nur müsste bei mir statt eines Orks ein Draenei draufhocken *g*
Naja, ich werd in den nächsten Tagen mal kräftig farmen, meinen Kaffeeverbrauch anheben und Daylies würgen. Vielleicht besuche ich ja mal wieder Quel´Danas und mache da ein paar. Die geben zwar nicht mehr viel, aber immerhin nettes Taschengeld


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (17. Februar 2009)

Was braucht man eig jetzt um das Ding zu baun ?

Hab Ingi auf 450, Ehrfürchtig bei Expedition der Horde aber kann bei der Tussi im K3 keine Teile kaufen, brauch ich erst das Rezept für den Chopper um dann die Einzelteil Rezepte zu kaufen oder was !?


----------



## red171 (17. Februar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Was braucht man eig jetzt um das Ding zu baun ?
> 
> Hab Ingi auf 450, Ehrfürchtig bei Expedition der Horde aber kann bei der Tussi im K3 keine Teile kaufen, brauch ich erst das Rezept für den Chopper um dann die Einzelteil Rezepte zu kaufen oder was !?



du hast dir die Frage bereits selbst beantwortet!

du must das Rezept können um die Teile in K3 kaufen zu können!

PS: der Auspuft ist nicht immer da!


----------



## Karasuke (18. Februar 2009)

Jop, du musst das Rezept erst lernen, dann kannste zu der Tussi im K3 und die viel zu überteuerten Teile kaufen.

Mal bei Seite:
ich bekomme einfach keine Aufträge son Teil zu bauen. Nebenher fram ich mit die Mats zusammen, aber wenn ich den Chopper anderen bauen soll und die hören, was ich an Gold für die Teile brauche, springen sie gleich wieder ab.
Glauben die etwa, die Teile wachsen auf den Bäumen?!


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (18. Februar 2009)

Kann man eig viel Geld mit den beiden letzten Schusswaffen machen ? Die Tank Waffe müsste doch so um die 1k wert sein doer net ? Wenn man sich die Mats reinzieht..


----------



## red171 (18. Februar 2009)

Karasuke schrieb:


> Jop, du musst das Rezept erst lernen, dann kannste zu der Tussi im K3 und die viel zu überteuerten Teile kaufen.
> 
> Mal bei Seite:
> ich bekomme einfach keine Aufträge son Teil zu bauen. Nebenher fram ich mit die Mats zusammen, aber wenn ich den Chopper anderen bauen soll und die hören, was ich an Gold für die Teile brauche, springen sie gleich wieder ab.
> Glauben die etwa, die Teile wachsen auf den Bäumen?!



hab das Teil jetzt mitlerweile 5x gebaut und jeweils 500G TG bekommen (!)

hab mir seiner Zeit mal nen makro für /2 gebastelt, beispiel /2 Gegen Mats & TG "Gnomeningi" (incl. Feuerstuhl)
(beides jeweils verlinkt!)

anfragen auf diese zeile sind immer genug gekommen, lustiger weiß auch immer "Poste mal mats" (anstatt die einfach auf das gnomeningi davor klicken) oder aber was kostet das.

pauschal antwort ist immer "ca. 15000g" fast alle springen da natürlich ab, wie du auch erwähnt hast.. mitlerweile hab ich selbst für diese "fragen" ein standard antwort makro damit nich immer das selbe geflamme kommt"


was ich aber auch an deiner aussage interessant finde ist der Teil mit den Bäumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die wollen alle das Teil haben, springen ab beim Preis, beschweren sich auch noch dadrüber..  aber das dass Mamut 17k kostet juckt kaum einen.. hauptsache alles hinterher geschmissen bekommen.

und an Gold zu kommen ist in lK wohl alles andere als schwer!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2009)

wieviel kosten die teile nun eigentlich, also die die man von den goblins kaufen muss?


----------



## red171 (18. Februar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wieviel kosten die teile nun eigentlich, also die die man von den goblins kaufen muss?



Feuerstuhl

siehe kommentare dort.

Chopper des Robogenieurs

oder dort

aber wie hier schon auf jeder der mittlerweile 5 Seiten erwähnt:

12500g die NPC mats, + die 12 barren, + die 2 pelze und die 40 bolzen!


----------

